# Quel disque dur externe avec un MacBook Air ?



## Axthony (27 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,

Ma question est simple : en effet, je vais acheter un MacBook Air 13" avec 128Go de SSD et j'aimerais donc savoir quel SSD vous me conseillerez, en USB 3.0 de préférence pour profiter des nouveaux ports sur le MacBook.

J'hésite surtout entre ces modèles, j'aimerais donc avoir votre avis ...

http://www.fnac.com/Western-Digital-My-Passeport-Essential-pour-Mac-1-To-USB-2-0-Argent/a3779998/w-4

http://www.fnac.com/Hitachi-Touro-Mobile-MX3-2-5-1To-USB-3-0/a4199917/w-4

Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (27 Juin 2012)

Premièrement, ce ne sont pas des SSD...
Deuxièmement, l'un est USB2 et l'autre USB3...
Choisis donc l'USB3...


----------



## Axthony (27 Juin 2012)

Autant pour moi, la fatigue commence à se faire sentir ...
Je voulais bien dire "quel disque dur externe vous me conseillerez" 

En ce qui concerne celui en USB 2.0, je n'avais pas remarqué, à la base j'étais parti sur un autre Western Digital en USB 3.0, et je voulais surtout savoir si un Western Digital (comme celui-ci : http://www.amazon.fr/Western-Digita...1_5?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1340833212&sr=1-5) était plus ou moins fiable qu'un Hitachi (lien dans mon premier post) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2012)

Axthony a dit:


> je voulais surtout savoir si un Western Digital (comme celui-ci : http://www.amazon.fr/Western-Digita...1_5?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1340833212&sr=1-5) était plus ou moins fiable qu'un Hitachi (lien dans mon premier post) ?



Il n'existe pas de différence notable de fiabilité d'une marque à l'autre de disque dur, mais il peut en exister d'un modèle à l'autre (qu'ils soient de marques différentes ou de même marque). Je parles là évidement du disque "interne" inclus dans le boîtier, après, d'un boîtier à l'autre (en fait d'un "bridge" à l'autre, le "bridge" est la partie "électronique" du boîtier), il peut aussi y avoir des différences de fiabilité.


----------

